# North and South Korea at it again.



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2015)

North Korea fired a round (rocket? artillery?) into South Korea responded with "dozens" of shells.

I gave up trying to figure these two countries out long ago.
Another place I'd like to see a drawdown occur.

North and South Korea trade artillery fire as tensions soar


----------

